# What's John Deer 317 worth?



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Like new. I am considering this and don't know what it's worth. It's a recovered stolen unit.


----------



## Land Design (Nov 20, 2002)

in Michigan they sell for 25k NEW


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well depends on which engine it had in it. If it had the series 1 kohler its worth $500. If it has a series 2 kohler than $1000 to $2000 depending on the condition. www.weekendfreedommachines.org those are the guys to ask about old JD tractors.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

I paid 25 for my 317!


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

25k in michigan


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

About 2 dozen just went for $16,000 CDN (about $14,000 US) here in Ontario at a farm dealer auction. Great deal with between 700 and 1000 hrs on each machine. Some were 317s, some 320s. The 328 and 332 machines were going for $25-30,000.

-Mike


----------

